# couple of wade gigging lights for sale



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

I know this isn't the selling section but I have 2 -single head lights I made for someone on here that never picked them up.
$80 ea. or both for $150
text me at 850-698-2901


----------



## DoubleDragon6 (Nov 27, 2017)

New at this, but how do you keep the battery out of the water and do you also sell gigs?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

DoubleDragon6 said:


> New at this, but how do you keep the battery out of the water and do you also sell gigs?


Put it in a back pack is what i do


----------

